# PX4 Storm Compact vs full-sized



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

I have rifles and shotguns. Upcoming Maryland gun laws make me want a handgun with a >10 mag.

(Ironically, stupid handgun restricting laws are forcing me to buy handguns quick)

I think I want a Px4 Storm in Compact or Full Sized. Local stores are out of everything, so I can't even hold one for size.
I can order through Gander Mountain or others.

I'm a normal-sized adult male (5'10", 190lbs, golf glove size L-Cadet - meaning big paw, medium sized fingers) 

Maryland has virtually no concealed carry, so this will be at home, or used at the range.

Probably either size would do, I'm flipping a coin.

Also, my wife may also use this gun, but only to shoot bad guys. She's getting her own gun, yet to be decided.

Any thoughts? Compact for the wife, full sized for me?

Revolver for the wife? Semi-auto for me?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You're asking some questions that only you can answer. Before committing to a handgun, I'd definitely want to at least hold it in my hand and give it a good once-over. I know that you said the local stores didn't have any, but I'd call around and drive aways if needed. 

As far as a revolver or semi-auto goes, I'd be sure to involve your wife in the decision to insure that she's okay with whatever you end up buying and suits her as well. 

I do like the idea of having both a semi-auto and a revolver. Chances are, your wife will gravitate to the one she finds to be most user friendly. Some females are put off by the complexity of a semi-auto, whether they admit to it or not. You can't get much more simple / user friendly than a good revolver. 

Best of luck to you in your search.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

full size px4 storm, 9mm.

my gun store says this is probably best on the market at this moment. obviously things could change but this is probably the most superior choice at this time.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

I didn't mean to complicate things. We'll leave the wife out of this, for the moment.

Is there any reason I should opt for the Compact instead of the full sized?
I am slightly leaning towards the full sized. I saw them both behind the counter for a minute. They were both bought before my "now serving" number was called.

Again, this will never be carried. 

Do they feel about the same? Being that this is a home gun, should I just go for something heavier?

(Gun stores within 100 miles of me have 2 cowboy guns, and one .22 behind the counter. That's it.)


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

deleted duplicate


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

IMO, the only reasons to get a compact/sub is if you want to carry it or if big guns won't fit your hand. A full-size gun will hold more rounds, be easier to shoot accurately, be more reliable, produce higher muzzle velocity, and recoil less. Shotguns have unmatched stopping power but handguns can be more readily available.


----------



## yomny (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a full size and every time I hold it in my hand I say to my self "Damn this fits nice". I think it's just perfect. I'm an average sized guy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree, full-sized if it's not gonna be carried.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

Well dang!

I just tried to order the full sized Px4 Storm from Gander Mountain for delivery to my local Maryland store.

I got all the way thru the checkout, then...

"The following item(s) cannot be shipped to your location. Please remove the item(s) below to continue.
The firearm(s) listed below may not legally be sold in your billing address state. Please remove the firearm(s) to continue."

It's my understanding that I can still legally buy this gun in Maryland until October. Hopefully, this is just an internet SNAFU and I can still order it thru my local Gander Mountain.

Arrggghhh


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

jdsteele said:


> Also, my wife may also use this gun, but only to shoot bad guys. She's getting her own gun, yet to be decided.
> 
> Any thoughts? Compact for the wife, full sized for me?
> 
> Revolver for the wife? Semi-auto for me?


When you say your wife would only use the gun to shoot bad guys, are you saying she won't be going to the range for target practice?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

blake38 said:


> When you say your wife would only use the gun to shoot bad guys, are you saying she won't be going to the range for target practice?


Hilarious!


----------



## ProlineFisher (Feb 24, 2013)

I went through the same thing two months ago and bought the full size. Today makes day 60, I hope I get approved by the state police soon. Since you are talking about buying it at Gander I guess you live on the shore. The last time I was at bass pro they have some in stock. If not too far I would give them a call but make sure they do not come with 10 round magazines. They were in the circular a few weeks ago.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel for those of you that have some kind of a waiting period to deal with. 

At one time, many years ago, I lived in WA. state. Back then, it was like a 24 hr. waiting period. I moved away long ago and haven't had to deal with that since. 

Don't think I'd could go back and be happy about it.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

ProlineFisher said:


> I went through the same thing two months ago and bought the full size. Today makes day 60, I hope I get approved by the state police soon. Since you are talking about buying it at Gander I guess you live on the shore. The last time I was at bass pro they have some in stock. If not too far I would give them a call but make sure they do not come with 10 round magazines. They were in the circular a few weeks ago.


whats wrong with a 10 rd mag?


----------



## ProlineFisher (Feb 24, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> whats wrong with a 10 rd mag?


I would much rather have the 17 rd mag the gun (full size) normally comes with. The laws in Maryland do not take affect until Oct 1 limiting mag capacity to 10 rounds.
+


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it illegal to own more than a 10 rd clip though? I mean could you possibly be thrown in the pen?


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> Is it illegal to own more than a 10 rd clip though? I mean could you possibly be thrown in the pen?


Nope, just to *buy* 10 round mags after October in Maryland.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I think the laws are different here in CA.


----------



## ProlineFisher (Feb 24, 2013)

Once Oct 1 hits we can still posses magazines greater than 10 rounds. All new guns sold after Oct 1st must be sold with magazines of 10 rounds or less. We can still go out of state to purchase high cap magazines and bring into Maryland, we just can't have them shipped to us directly, must take passion out of state.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

ProlineFisher said:


> Once Oct 1 hits we can still posses magazines greater than 10 rounds. All new guns sold after Oct 1st must be sold with magazines of 10 rounds or less. We can still go out of state to purchase high cap magazines and bring into Maryland, we just can't have them shipped to us directly, must take passion out of state.


Seeme pretty pointless because if you want to get a mag with more than 10 rds, its seems extremely easy. Pointless law IMO>


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Seeme pretty pointless because if you want to get a mag with more than 10 rds, its seems extremely easy. Pointless law IMO>


That's kind of funny and all, you living in CA., and commenting on pointless laws. :anim_lol:


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Well if its not enforced, why make it a law? Right? LOL


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Call Gander and find out what is the problem. If possible, discuss the issue with the department manager. If you cannot get a proper response, contact their home office. If the ban does not go into effect until October 1, then the people at Gander are either taking no chances, or their legal department has jumped the gun.

The following is from the Berettausa.com website:




> Notice: Due to state laws, this magazine cannot be shipped to the following states: California, Hawaii, New York, or Massachusetts. Please do not add this magazine to your shopping cart if you are having your order shipped to one of the above states, since the magazine will be removed from your shopping cart during the check out process.


As you can see, Maryland is not mentioned, yet.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It makes sense you have to be cleared by Maryland State Troopers, because Maryland is indeed a police state. I just as soon live there as I would North Korea. I guess you got what was voted for, but many did protest at the state capital? Unconstitutional infringement on the 2nd amendment, nah. I predict a lot of demoncrats won't have a job come election time, or at least would hope so. Not so much Francis Scott Key's; for the land of the free and home of the brave, but for the land of the enslaved and home of the sheep. He would need to re-write that little verse while sitting out there in Baltimore's harbor if he were here today.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Call Gander and find out what is the problem.


I called. It turns out that you just can't order it online from Gander.

I ordered it over the phone, it arrives next week. Px4 Storm full-sized with 17 round mags.

Now, just a short 3-month wait for the background check. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

jdsteele said:


> I called. It turns out that you just can't order it online from Gander.
> 
> I ordered it over the phone, it arrives next week. Px4 Storm full-sized with 17 round mags.
> 
> Now, just a short 3-month wait for the background check. :mrgreen:


Three month wait for a background check?

It's hard to believe that you live in the USA.........


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you being charged with some sort of crime?


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

TheLAGuy said:


> Are you being charged with some sort of crime?


Nope. There's a 10-12 week backlog of background checks, due to the recent spike in gun sales. Or so I'm told.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

happy im in texas. only about 10 min to get a gun. :smt023


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

Here's my annoyance. I just bought a Beretta PX4, and did all the paperwork. Now I wait at least 10 weeks for the background check before I get my gun. I want two handguns in total.

In Maryland, you can buy just one gun per month, but I have to wait until I actually accept my gun before I can buy the next one. When I want to buy the second gun, there's the same 10 week wait for the same damn background check they just did.

What is really stupid is that I had no interest in handguns until Maryland started laws restricting them.

There friggen laws trying to restrict the sale of handguns is making me want to buy all the handguns I can.

Before all these new regulations coming up, I would have been happy with just my sharp stick. And my shotguns. And of course the bag of grenades. And only one Mossberg 'Just-in-Case" tactical briefcase nuke.


----------



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow and I thought it was getting TERRIBLE here in NJ. Ours Instant Hics checks have now moved out to an average of 3 weeks. My last purchase took 8 working days to clear, that was about 3 months ago.


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

Here's a quick update. Maryland State Police is backlogged and is now taking about 12 weeks to complete a background check. It is supposed to take less than 7 days. By law, if an FFL dealer has not heard back from the MD Police, they can release the gun to the buyer on the 8th day.

Several Maryland dealers have gotten sick of waiting, and storing customer's guns, and are now releasing guns to the buyers after waiting only 8 days.

Gander Mountain is not one of these dealers, so I cancelled my Beretta order with them.

I bought a Beretta FX4 online, and had it sent to a different FFL dealer in Maryland, who will release it to me NEXT WEEK.

For any Maryland gun buyers, here's a list of Maryland dealers who will give you your gun in a week or two, instead of waiting months for the background check:

Live Update of Dealers Release Policy - Maryland Shooters


----------



## boringknowitall (Jul 14, 2013)

My wife and I have a full size PX4 and a full size M&P, both in 9mm and we enjoy them both. I have not had a chance to handle the PX4 compact but, I can definitely recommend the PX4 full size. It has a gentle recoil and is very accurate.


----------

